# Hook insignia



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Jason Burns" <koepke@home.com>* on *Mon, 6 Nov 2000 04:27:00 -0500*
Anyone know how it came about that the american hooks point upwards 
whereas the Canadian and Brit hooks point downwards?
Anyone know how it 
came about that
the american hooks point upwards whereas the Canadian and Brit hooks 
point
downwards?
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Mon, 6 Nov 2000 06:58:12 -0700*
Other way around
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Jason Burns
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
  Sent: Monday, November 06, 2000 2:27 AM
  Subject: Hook insignia
  Anyone know how it came about that the american hooks point upwards 
whereas the Canadian and Brit hooks point downwards?
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
Other way
around
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Jason 
Burns 
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
  Sent: Monday, November 06, 2000 
2:27
  AM
  Subject: Hook insignia

  Anyone know how it 
came about
  that the american hooks point upwards whereas the Canadian and Brit 
hooks
  point downwards?
name="Tempe.gif"
R0lGODlh0wEoAMYAAP///wAAAEpKSlJSUlpaWmtra3t7e4SEhIyMjJSUlKWlpbW1tb29vc7Ozu/v
74yEhO trc6MjM5KSvd7c/9jQv85AM5rSv9KAP9rALGxsf97AP UAP tAP/GAN7GGP/vAMbGvcbG
WufnY///Of//EMbna4T3rYStnEL/3oSMjHuEhADv/0LO3kqEjISttQDG/wC1/xiU3gCM/0JjhABz
/1KE1jlrvSlarQBj/yFj7wBC/2t7tSlS71JSWoR7hAAAADAwMP///zExMQAeAAD/AKcB9wAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACH/
C05FVFNDQVBFMi4wAwEAAAAh QQEAAD/ACwAAAAA0wEoAAAH/oBBgoOEhYaHiImKi4yNjo QkZKT
lJWWl5iZmpucnZ6JDoqhkKOLpY2ng6mFq6ymhK2Ip7FBtIK2rbaMs4 8sq gh6u ksS7sMGiyobD
yJPGwLfJ08LCDtfY2drb3N3e3 Dh4uPk5ebn6Onq6 zt7u/w8fLz9PX29/j5 vv8/f7/AAMKHEiw
oMGDCBOya CAoUMhECNKnEixosWLGC86bMhxo8eOID KDElypMmSKE qTMlypcuWMF/KjElzps2a
OG/qzMlTZwORGYMKHTq0p9GdSI8qTcp0qdOmUJ9KjXqygFUDVEv 3Arxh9evYMOKHUu2rNmwCRJs
Xcu2rdu3/nDjyp1Lt67du3jz6t3Lt6/fv4ADxzVQgDCBwoLldj3LuLHjsmkTS55MubLly5gza7b8
wABhq4gzL35MurTZyJtTq17NurXr138TdPZs9fADySDYghhturdv1LCD981AvLjx4sI3H2d7vDny
5NDtgliAAMFs2lYtaNCAAcN2DRQi5GUAAgT587x9q3 c9rz59 7jw58vvz79 /bz4y vX/7 /uY5
1xwQ/xUIoHsGzpfggfMdB4R7Ag64YIITklfhhQxmSJ8CHCqQQHUPdAbaYR58YOKJHGyAwQUTVMjA
izAykN56NJ6WQIw45qjjjjz26OOPQAYpJIwRGvfgkEgm/qkkkM7FWKSRS0Yp5ZRULmAlhwl4iEAK
IWJn1QhgjkDCmCZygAEFQVqpppoz1ugmWjeuKaeaDNA55wJ1WpknnnbqKeeed/IZ6JqAzrnnoYT2
qSiiCwDhqIOOOlpooYYOmuigjArq56aLKsqpcw qGemokAZK6Z2ndsqpppOq6uqlrP5pKZ7Tqdlh
WiDSZlgLK/SKAgoliGniBhVM4OqpCrT55rJpzTqnAndCe6Wt1E7r7LXYWiuntM9uW 0C3FrpILfh
ZmtutOim  2a5XILKrnUDnjuueVq6y276mpbL7jf7jvri9N66OGH1nn2WQEtsNDrwiiYMMIHZlLQ
ra0d/las7LJuplXxxhxzCC7HH0PbYcgkd2zyySibHHLFK7O8cckeb wgzM7JbJwCx3WYs87GLbDz
yjXHDPLLHBrZ88hIQ5ry0im3LPTQLkON9NNRi0w10w3w96LVA4Mo4sGHtRDDCyuQXQIJHWxAAdEp
X4wxjRozLffcdNdt990mj1txkXs/KSDPfAMedN1GFwdE3kYejvfijDfe E/mAXrrh1waDFoBBBAw
AAwvdP6CCCaeWbfbb6sXt Oop6464Ub2HTjOfv8Ne5GK 2134cQpbnPrq/fuO NBbBV5nhXjWrCX
mWceAwzMwyBmByyanNb005Neem/UZ6/99tx37/33/uCHL/743TtIPaTNpTUgEOubj/5x6iee/viJ
J2Dc9pCSr// /Pff/zXCA5itsmS861wucz24AQxkIAMYlOADxCKf9a5XGv9Z8IIYzCD3zBc/wwGh
g7mzX/3y5z4jgTAD7KufCA1HPxauEIXZy58GZ0jDGdaiIwGsk7SwRLDjHVBzPYgBA2XwMAxUYHwT
pCB7asjEJjqRgy kXRQ/OMUTfpCDDoodDMVnwhdS8YRbdKIYx8i9WtzQIZCL3JWK5zXkZW4AN6CB
HE8AsQtsrzp4rM4BkqjExhgvj4AMpCAHSchCGvKQiEykIgHpIDxqEQgIaGQkjVSdRkoyi7GDJCJj
/pdHSC3yk6AMpShBCUDh5QYEEICACBrggla6cgewjGUsZ0DLWs7gBjjIZQxI8AEMTCCQBwimMIPJ
xz6eJS3DTKYyl8nMZjrzmdCMpjSnuUwHCRNSoxrVAay5TSMF05rcxKQHsxkpaWbym4mjpjrXyc52
upOZFeAACUqAAx3UUwc10IEOeHDPHOizngD9p0AfqLZlGuAAB01oMY0JmQQgNJgG8MFDEzrRiiZU
BQjF6EUrOlGNPvSjFD2oRUca0pFmFKES3ahIVQrSllqUmwZw0Eoh lBrxtSbNzVcNw2HUXHm7qQU
7ahJD5rJnBouqDNFKkmXWlKgphSoNDWAR5M6/lWXJpWpUJ1pRVVwVQNgoAMk8Kc 7amDHfBABzaw
gT7zSdax3vOeNUBbBVRqsLoaYKEMHUta7MrXvvr1r4ANrGAHS9jCBlamnmmOXYljMMQ61khGRWFi
cVecxWZgspXta KyaZzIOsqwoA2taEdLWr9SQAMfEMFYV7tPf/LgrGhlrWztycsLRMCuhbkKaPCa
Vzjl9refCS5ohEtc3RpXuMNNLnCVi9zlOhe50L0cYZrr3OQSxkG69RsQCiPTAmDXu5DFLqQiCyrw
Gu63VzFSbj jReMcl7nGfe575Yve9cbXvtQ9mHXnO13 xvdg0z3tB0Iw2wIbmLVFtEB1L1cA/t72
9itpYbCEJ0zhCk9YvxauMIYzzOENK1fCG/4uaJ60XfPmzirfFS JR0w7E6NwwuplcHvPy H71jjD
HrZxjXN84x4XgAIb AACDkzkAiPgAxqQQI0d/OAfRNjHUI6ylKdM5QqLGDQpXB KY5xi9dLOUZfL
MqRcXOLLJQ7GMy5zldfM5ja7eUS1YfNh5ow5AjD5wWmhs54xx c9 7nPgNbznwcd6DoT tCFzlyi
B/3nbCaanGCeczYlPSo OxqbkQr0YSC93U2fd8 VbjSnOZ1oTSsa0aiu86JLzWhWuzrVc461rJN3
6j7T ta4rnWuk3fn3uZ518AOtrCHTexi/hv72MhOtrANHWwHKRvXhnu2tIPN7Glb 9rYxrWpb63q
U/vZ2L3O66 zTe5ym/vc5Ha2tT2I7na7 93wzvYA5k3veZOxhvXOt773ze9696Df9P43wPct8HkX
fOAIT3jCD85vhgdc4Q4fgIMU3m8PUlzfEc93xjOO8Yt7/OMD5/jDCd5vkYO83wIYQMpTrvJ701Dl
MGf5ymNO85nTHOYqn7nMcb5zm/sc5zUP s55Pm dF/3o9R460n/e86U7XehEb7rOszl0oxM96QOI
1NVZDnSmB33rTjd606Fe9bCDHetn57rao/71srPd6mL3eszXLoC631zmdc 73vfO9777/v3vgA 8
4AdP MIb/vCIT7ziF8/4xjv 8ZCPvOQnT/m9CyHvl7 83jX/d85v/vOY77vn6z56vmve86cPPelX
L4DUt/71sId95lmfes7P/vWuv33uVe962a  9rQPvu9Dv/vhFx/4xuc965N//ODrXvix/73wm8/8
6Ss/9runPvCpH33cW7/3yAf/8L2P/elDpPXnz7xE0H8R9q///RFxf/wpIn/6p3/ 6s8/ vd/f9zr
P/38p37 N3sA2H8CaIAIyH4B6H8MmIAIWIAHGIELaIAT H8RKIEYiIENeIHyt4EV IEQWIEZqIEO
eIAeeH/5F4IUiIL8J4InGIAj6H4dm2iBLYh/Mgh/DwiDJmiBPKiAE6GD HeB8HeDOCiEM4iCLPiD
RQiER5iCRSiEI iEPoiDTQiFQCiFQTiAT8iED4iFSMiDSMiFTuiF/1d/RmiDQxiEY/iERNGGbviG
cBiHcjiHdFiHdniHeJiHeriHfNiHfviHgBiIgjiIhFiIhniIiJiIiriIffgDjPiIkBiJheiIksiI
lFiJFhEIACH5BATIAP8ALAwACAAyABQAAAe5gAGCg4SFhoeIiYqLjI2Oj5CRiUSUlYSVloRDm5uD
mJmIQ4JEQ5gBogGkpqicnKejpZaohp2pRJqolLiCtby5t4O9hbW6wb 7p7PJo8C ocfGzMjCxM3L
h9XIxc7X3NvdtLy2lazjlOWtxOakiayxpsmfwOmu6 fP3NLgxdTQ cPuLs1Txk9ZtmjYAnoaKPDf
wX/TCDJc6NAfuGHiPgVbtzGdp2T1GMkTCM9XSJPCJKlcybKly5eCAgEAIfkEBB4A/wAsDAAIADIA
FAAAB5WAAYKDhIWGh4iJiouMjY6PkJGKQ5SUhZWWhJhDl5iTgpucnAGhpKCbpqSoo4aZmaewg66s
qrG2nbezmqOvtb63u7m8tLqyw8GHxbG9yr7MtJegqp6mpdWo19TJp9ahs93eiM3jx8bC4uXLxOnO
6 jnv 3Iz /x5PD04tLY2a i2v8qOeLHrdc0gwQlKVzIsKHDh4ICAQAh QQEyAD/ACwMAAgAMgAU
AAAHtIABgoOEhYaHiImKi4yNjo QkYpDlJSERJiZhZWWl5lEk4KclqABlJ8BpaNDpoKfmK2HnZ2u
qqyDsKa3ore5vIizu6m2nr Dnb66wLe0w8a1z8rOx8KEwcXS0NnSyc2borqVqsOorauu4ZWJzKuq
r7mryPHL0fDC9ta9pdH59cS4/4x1q0bNn8FtyPZt67cNH8BoCRnKAjdq3Ktj6XaB kRwmTpPmvJ9
BFhOksmTKFOqXDkoEAAh QQEHgD/ACwMAAgAMgAUAAAHlYABgoOEhYaHiImKi4yNjo QkYpDlJSF
lZaEmEOXmJOCm5ycAaGkoJumpKijhpmZp7CDrqyqsbadt7Oao6 1vre7uby0urLDwYfFsb3Kvsy0
l6Cqnqal1ajX1Mmn1qGz3d6IzePHxsLi5cvE6c7r6Oe/7cjP7/Hk8PTi0tjZr6La/yo54set1zSD
BCUpXMiwocOHggIBACH5BATIAP8ALAwACAAyABQAAAe9gAGCg4SFhoeIiYqLjI2Oj5CRikSUlIVD
mJiElZWbnJaIQ4KfRAGippmap0RDnKaCmK6lh5oBoLCnmpa1t6i4nqGrs7  u8KEtbWjw5fHg8mi
xsvIuafTtM7EuqW8zNDAoaO2nLmoqbDjleWprYnCpLjs1fDmqczU19fbvvz61uPB8gEsxq0aOGUD
DXU7GK0gMX/gFGYbuO/bIFAIe10S9 lZPWsNO6Fjdw9RR2qZCtGLh1CSy5cwY8qcKSgQACH5BAQe
AP8ALAwACAAyABQAAAeVgAGCg4SFhoeIiYqLjI2Oj5CRikOUlIWVloSYQ5eYk4KbnJwBoaSgm6ak
qKOGmZmnsIOurKqxtp23s5qjr7W t7u5vLS6ssPBh8Wxvcq zLSXoKqepqXVqNfUyafWobPd3ojN
48fGwuLly8Tpzuvo57/tyM/v8eTw9OLS2Nmvotr/Kjnix63XNIMEJSlcyLChw4eCAgEAOw=
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Mon, 6 Nov 2000 07:00:08 -0700*
Upon further thought, I guess I think of the 2 "flanks of the V pointing 
up, you probably think of it is the point it self. Sorry  :-
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Jason Burns
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
  Sent: Monday, November 06, 2000 2:27 AM
  Subject: Hook insignia
  Anyone know how it came about that the american hooks point upwards 
whereas the Canadian and Brit hooks point downwards?
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
Upon further 
thought, I
guess I think of the 2 "flanks of the V pointing up, you probably think 
of it is
the point it self. Sorry :-
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Jason 
Burns 
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
  Sent: Monday, November 06, 2000 
2:27
  AM
  Subject: Hook insignia

  Anyone know how it 
came about
  that the american hooks point upwards whereas the Canadian and Brit 
hooks
  point downwards?
name="Tempe.gif"
R0lGODlh0wEoAMYAAP///wAAAEpKSlJSUlpaWmtra3t7e4SEhIyMjJSUlKWlpbW1tb29vc7Ozu/v
74yEhO trc6MjM5KSvd7c/9jQv85AM5rSv9KAP9rALGxsf97AP UAP tAP/GAN7GGP/vAMbGvcbG
WufnY///Of//EMbna4T3rYStnEL/3oSMjHuEhADv/0LO3kqEjISttQDG/wC1/xiU3gCM/0JjhABz
/1KE1jlrvSlarQBj/yFj7wBC/2t7tSlS71JSWoR7hAAAADAwMP///zExMQAeAAD/AKcB9wAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACH/
C05FVFNDQVBFMi4wAwEAAAAh QQEAAD/ACwAAAAA0wEoAAAH/oBBgoOEhYaHiImKi4yNjo QkZKT
lJWWl5iZmpucnZ6JDoqhkKOLpY2ng6mFq6ymhK2Ip7FBtIK2rbaMs4 8sq gh6u ksS7sMGiyobD
yJPGwLfJ08LCDtfY2drb3N3e3 Dh4uPk5ebn6Onq6 zt7u/w8fLz9PX29/j5 vv8/f7/AAMKHEiw
oMGDCBOya CAoUMhECNKnEixosWLGC86bMhxo8eOID KDElypMmSKE qTMlypcuWMF/KjElzps2a
OG/qzMlTZwORGYMKHTq0p9GdSI8qTcp0qdOmUJ9KjXqygFUDVEv 3Arxh9evYMOKHUu2rNmwCRJs
Xcu2rdu3/nDjyp1Lt67du3jz6t3Lt6/fv4ADxzVQgDCBwoLldj3LuLHjsmkTS55MubLly5gza7b8
wABhq4gzL35MurTZyJtTq17NurXr138TdPZs9fADySDYghhturdv1LCD981AvLjx4sI3H2d7vDny
5NDtgliAAMFs2lYtaNCAAcN2DRQi5GUAAgT587x9q3 c9rz59 7jw58vvz79 /bz4y vX/7 /uY5
1xwQ/xUIoHsGzpfggfMdB4R7Ag64YIITklfhhQxmSJ8CHCqQQHUPdAbaYR58YOKJHGyAwQUTVMjA
izAykN56NJ6WQIw45qjjjjz26OOPQAYpJIwRGvfgkEgm/qkkkM7FWKSRS0Yp5ZRULmAlhwl4iEAK
IWJn1QhgjkDCmCZygAEFQVqpppoz1ugmWjeuKaeaDNA55wJ1WpknnnbqKeeed/IZ6JqAzrnnoYT2
qSiiCwDhqIOOOlpooYYOmuigjArq56aLKsqpcw qGemokAZK6Z2ndsqpppOq6uqlrP5pKZ7Tqdlh
WiDSZlgLK/SKAgoliGniBhVM4OqpCrT55rJpzTqnAndCe6Wt1E7r7LXYWiuntM9uW 0C3FrpILfh
ZmtutOim  2a5XILKrnUDnjuueVq6y276mpbL7jf7jvri9N66OGH1nn2WQEtsNDrwiiYMMIHZlLQ
ra0d/las7LJuplXxxhxzCC7HH0PbYcgkd2zyySibHHLFK7O8cckeb wgzM7JbJwCx3WYs87GLbDz
yjXHDPLLHBrZ88hIQ5ry0im3LPTQLkON9NNRi0w10w3w96LVA4Mo4sGHtRDDCyuQXQIJHWxAAdEp
X4wxjRozLffcdNdt990mj1txkXs/KSDPfAMedN1GFwdE3kYejvfijDfe E/mAXrrh1waDFoBBBAw
AAwvdP6CCCaeWbfbb6sXt Oop6464Ub2HTjOfv8Ne5GK 2134cQpbnPrq/fuO NBbBV5nhXjWrCX
mWceAwzMwyBmByyanNb005Neem/UZ6/99tx37/33/uCHL/743TtIPaTNpTUgEOubj/5x6iee/viJ
J2Dc9pCSr// /Pff/zXCA5itsmS861wucz24AQxkIAMYlOADxCKf9a5XGv9Z8IIYzCD3zBc/wwGh
g7mzX/3y5z4jgTAD7KufCA1HPxauEIXZy58GZ0jDGdaiIwGsk7SwRLDjHVBzPYgBA2XwMAxUYHwT
pCB7asjEJjqRgy kXRQ/OMUTfpCDDoodDMVnwhdS8YRbdKIYx8i9WtzQIZCL3JWK5zXkZW4AN6CB
HE8AsQtsrzp4rM4BkqjExhgvj4AMpCAHSchCGvKQiEykIgHpIDxqEQgIaGQkjVSdRkoyi7GDJCJj
/pdHSC3yk6AMpShBCUDh5QYEEICACBrggla6cgewjGUsZ0DLWs7gBjjIZQxI8AEMTCCQBwimMIPJ
xz6eJS3DTKYyl8nMZjrzmdCMpjSnuUwHCRNSoxrVAay5TSMF05rcxKQHsxkpaWbym4mjpjrXyc52
upOZFeAACUqAAx3UUwc10IEOeHDPHOizngD9p0AfqLZlGuAAB01oMY0JmQQgNJgG8MFDEzrRiiZU
BQjF6EUrOlGNPvSjFD2oRUca0pFmFKES3ahIVQrSllqUmwZw0Eoh lBrxtSbNzVcNw2HUXHm7qQU
7ahJD5rJnBouqDNFKkmXWlKgphSoNDWAR5M6/lWXJpWpUJ1pRVVwVQNgoAMk8Kc 7amDHfBABzaw
gT7zSdax3vOeNUBbBVRqsLoaYKEMHUta7MrXvvr1r4ANrGAHS9jCBlamnmmOXYljMMQ61khGRWFi
cVecxWZgspXta KyaZzIOsqwoA2taEdLWr9SQAMfEMFYV7tPf/LgrGhlrWztycsLRMCuhbkKaPCa
Vzjl9refCS5ohEtc3RpXuMNNLnCVi9zlOhe50L0cYZrr3OQSxkG69RsQCiPTAmDXu5DFLqQiCyrw
Gu63VzFSbj jReMcl7nGfe575Yve9cbXvtQ9mHXnO13 xvdg0z3tB0Iw2wIbmLVFtEB1L1cA/t72
9itpYbCEJ0zhCk9YvxauMIYzzOENK1fCG/4uaJ60XfPmzirfFS JR0w7E6NwwuplcHvPy H71jjD
HrZxjXN84x4XgAIb AACDkzkAiPgAxqQQI0d/OAfRNjHUI6ylKdM5QqLGDQpXB KY5xi9dLOUZfL
MqRcXOLLJQ7GMy5zldfM5ja7eUS1YfNh5ow5AjD5wWmhs54xx c9 7nPgNbznwcd6DoT tCFzlyi
B/3nbCaanGCeczYlPSo OxqbkQr0YSC93U2fd8 VbjSnOZ1oTSsa0aiu86JLzWhWuzrVc461rJN3
6j7T ta4rnWuk3fn3uZ518AOtrCHTexi/hv72MhOtrANHWwHKRvXhnu2tIPN7Glb 9rYxrWpb63q
U/vZ2L3O66 zTe5ym/vc5Ha2tT2I7na7 93wzvYA5k3veZOxhvXOt773ze9696Df9P43wPct8HkX
fOAIT3jCD85vhgdc4Q4fgIMU3m8PUlzfEc93xjOO8Yt7/OMD5/jDCd5vkYO83wIYQMpTrvJ701Dl
MGf5ymNO85nTHOYqn7nMcb5zm/sc5zUP s55Pm dF/3o9R460n/e86U7XehEb7rOszl0oxM96QOI
1NVZDnSmB33rTjd606Fe9bCDHetn57rao/71srPd6mL3eszXLoC631zmdc 73vfO9777/v3vgA 8
4AdP MIb/vCIT7ziF8/4xjv 8ZCPvOQnT/m9CyHvl7 83jX/d85v/vOY77vn6z56vmve86cPPelX
L4DUt/71sId95lmfes7P/vWuv33uVe962a  9rQPvu9Dv/vhFx/4xuc965N//ODrXvix/73wm8/8
6Ss/9runPvCpH33cW7/3yAf/8L2P/elDpPXnz7xE0H8R9q///RFxf/wpIn/6p3/ 6s8/ vd/f9zr
P/38p37 N3sA2H8CaIAIyH4B6H8MmIAIWIAHGIELaIAT H8RKIEYiIENeIHyt4EV IEQWIEZqIEO
eIAeeH/5F4IUiIL8J4InGIAj6H4dm2iBLYh/Mgh/DwiDJmiBPKiAE6GD HeB8HeDOCiEM4iCLPiD
RQiER5iCRSiEI iEPoiDTQiFQCiFQTiAT8iED4iFSMiDSMiFTuiF/1d/RmiDQxiEY/iERNGGbviG
cBiHcjiHdFiHdniHeJiHeriHfNiHfviHgBiIgjiIhFiIhniIiJiIiriIffgDjPiIkBiJheiIksiI
lFiJFhEIACH5BATIAP8ALAwACAAyABQAAAe5gAGCg4SFhoeIiYqLjI2Oj5CRiUSUlYSVloRDm5uD
mJmIQ4JEQ5gBogGkpqicnKejpZaohp2pRJqolLiCtby5t4O9hbW6wb 7p7PJo8C ocfGzMjCxM3L
h9XIxc7X3NvdtLy2lazjlOWtxOakiayxpsmfwOmu6 fP3NLgxdTQ cPuLs1Txk9ZtmjYAnoaKPDf
wX/TCDJc6NAfuGHiPgVbtzGdp2T1GMkTCM9XSJPCJKlcybKly5eCAgEAIfkEBB4A/wAsDAAIADIA
FAAAB5WAAYKDhIWGh4iJiouMjY6PkJGKQ5SUhZWWhJhDl5iTgpucnAGhpKCbpqSoo4aZmaewg66s
qrG2nbezmqOvtb63u7m8tLqyw8GHxbG9yr7MtJegqp6mpdWo19TJp9ahs93eiM3jx8bC4uXLxOnO
6 jnv 3Iz /x5PD04tLY2a i2v8qOeLHrdc0gwQlKVzIsKHDh4ICAQAh QQEyAD/ACwMAAgAMgAU
AAAHtIABgoOEhYaHiImKi4yNjo QkYpDlJSERJiZhZWWl5lEk4KclqABlJ8BpaNDpoKfmK2HnZ2u
qqyDsKa3ore5vIizu6m2nr Dnb66wLe0w8a1z8rOx8KEwcXS0NnSyc2borqVqsOorauu4ZWJzKuq
r7mryPHL0fDC9ta9pdH59cS4/4x1q0bNn8FtyPZt67cNH8BoCRnKAjdq3Ktj6XaB kRwmTpPmvJ9
BFhOksmTKFOqXDkoEAAh QQEHgD/ACwMAAgAMgAUAAAHlYABgoOEhYaHiImKi4yNjo QkYpDlJSF
lZaEmEOXmJOCm5ycAaGkoJumpKijhpmZp7CDrqyqsbadt7Oao6 1vre7uby0urLDwYfFsb3Kvsy0
l6Cqnqal1ajX1Mmn1qGz3d6IzePHxsLi5cvE6c7r6Oe/7cjP7/Hk8PTi0tjZr6La/yo54set1zSD
BCUpXMiwocOHggIBACH5BATIAP8ALAwACAAyABQAAAe9gAGCg4SFhoeIiYqLjI2Oj5CRikSUlIVD
mJiElZWbnJaIQ4KfRAGippmap0RDnKaCmK6lh5oBoLCnmpa1t6i4nqGrs7  u8KEtbWjw5fHg8mi
xsvIuafTtM7EuqW8zNDAoaO2nLmoqbDjleWprYnCpLjs1fDmqczU19fbvvz61uPB8gEsxq0aOGUD
DXU7GK0gMX/gFGYbuO/bIFAIe10S9 lZPWsNO6Fjdw9RR2qZCtGLh1CSy5cwY8qcKSgQACH5BAQe
AP8ALAwACAAyABQAAAeVgAGCg4SFhoeIiYqLjI2Oj5CRikOUlIWVloSYQ5eYk4KbnJwBoaSgm6ak
qKOGmZmnsIOurKqxtp23s5qjr7W t7u5vLS6ssPBh8Wxvcq zLSXoKqepqXVqNfUyafWobPd3ojN
48fGwuLly8Tpzuvo57/tyM/v8eTw9OLS2Nmvotr/Kjnix63XNIMEJSlcyLChw4eCAgEAOw=
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *DHall058@aol.com* on *Mon, 6 Nov 2000 09:05:50 EST*
The change came about around 1902,  just after the Spanish-American War.  Our 
chevrons were similar to the British fashion, with a few differences, up till 
that point.  I‘ve looked for the reasoning behind the change, but nothing 
concrete.  It was probably the ancestor of the fellow who changed the U.S. 
Army into polyester-wearing bus driver-looking forces...
Dave Hall
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Ian Edwards <iedwards@home.com>* on *Mon, 06 Nov 2000 11:02:25 -0700*
I‘m too lazy today to do the full research but to point in the right
direction: the Americans didn‘t always have their stripes with the point
at the top. Some time after, I believe, their Civil War they changed.
They, quite correctly call them "chevrons" as the point is at the top
and the word comes from the French language meaning "rafters" ie. on a
building which their stripes tend to resemble.
In the Canadian/British systems some of our stripes have/do the point
at the top. If I am not mistaken, our RCMP even today have their
Sergeants with three stripes and a crown in our army just prior to the
1960s integration we had three stripes and a crown as a Staff Sergeant
usually CQMS. The RCMPs current Staff Sergeant wears three stripes
with the point at the top and a crown above that. And then there arefrum
majors. Well, I could go on, but should first check my sources. Suffice
to say that throughout the Brit/Cdn system various insignia have meant
different things at different times. For example a crown once meant Lt
Col and was replaced by the crown and one pip star, actually circa
WW1.
Well, that doesn‘t answer the question. Perhaps D Hall and other US
friends on the bb have a quick guide to the answer. There was a time, in
our system, when one stripe a Lance Cpl had the power to decide just
about everything in a Private‘s immediate fate, both in battle or just
in barracks, even though that was supposed to just be a temporary
appointment 90 days max.. That was before we all became edjumakated.
> Jason Burns wrote:
> 
> Anyone know how it came about that the american hooks point upwards
> whereas the Canadian and Brit hooks point downwards?
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Jay Digital" <todesengel@home.com>* on *Mon, 6 Nov 2000 14:44:32 -0500*
Yeah that‘s what I meant =3D
American =3D 
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: The MacFarlanes‘
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
  Sent: Monday, November 06, 2000 9:00 AM
  Subject: Re: Hook insignia
  Upon further thought, I guess I think of the 2 "flanks of the V 
pointing up, you probably think of it is the point it self. Sorry  :-

    ----- Original Message -----
    From: Jason Burns
    To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
    Sent: Monday, November 06, 2000 2:27 AM
    Subject: Hook insignia
    Anyone know how it came about that the american hooks point upwards 
whereas the Canadian and Brit hooks point downwards?
Yeah that‘s what I 
meant
=3D
American =3D 
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  The
  MacFarlanes‘ 
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
  Sent: Monday, November 06, 2000 
9:00
  AM
  Subject: Re: Hook 
insignia

  Upon 
further thought, I
  guess I think of the 2 "flanks of the V pointing up, you probably 
think of it
  is the point it self. Sorry :-


    ----- Original Message ----- 
    From:
    Jason 
Burns
    To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
    Sent: Monday, November 06, 
2000 2:27
    AM
    Subject: Hook insignia

    Anyone know how 
it came about
    that the american hooks point upwards whereas the Canadian and Brit 
hooks
    point 
downwards?
name="Tempe.gif"
R0lGODlh0wEoAMYAAP///wAAAEpKSlJSUlpaWmtra3t7e4SEhIyMjJSUlKWlpbW1tb29vc7Ozu/v
74yEhO trc6MjM5KSvd7c/9jQv85AM5rSv9KAP9rALGxsf97AP UAP tAP/GAN7GGP/vAMbGvcbG
WufnY///Of//EMbna4T3rYStnEL/3oSMjHuEhADv/0LO3kqEjISttQDG/wC1/xiU3gCM/0JjhABz
/1KE1jlrvSlarQBj/yFj7wBC/2t7tSlS71JSWoR7hAAAADAwMP///zExMQAeAAD/AKcB9wAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACH/
C05FVFNDQVBFMi4wAwEAAAAh QQEAAD/ACwAAAAA0wEoAAAH/oBBgoOEhYaHiImKi4yNjo QkZKT
lJWWl5iZmpucnZ6JDoqhkKOLpY2ng6mFq6ymhK2Ip7FBtIK2rbaMs4 8sq gh6u ksS7sMGiyobD
yJPGwLfJ08LCDtfY2drb3N3e3 Dh4uPk5ebn6Onq6 zt7u/w8fLz9PX29/j5 vv8/f7/AAMKHEiw
oMGDCBOya CAoUMhECNKnEixosWLGC86bMhxo8eOID KDElypMmSKE qTMlypcuWMF/KjElzps2a
OG/qzMlTZwORGYMKHTq0p9GdSI8qTcp0qdOmUJ9KjXqygFUDVEv 3Arxh9evYMOKHUu2rNmwCRJs
Xcu2rdu3/nDjyp1Lt67du3jz6t3Lt6/fv4ADxzVQgDCBwoLldj3LuLHjsmkTS55MubLly5gza7b8
wABhq4gzL35MurTZyJtTq17NurXr138TdPZs9fADySDYghhturdv1LCD981AvLjx4sI3H2d7vDny
5NDtgliAAMFs2lYtaNCAAcN2DRQi5GUAAgT587x9q3 c9rz59 7jw58vvz79 /bz4y vX/7 /uY5
1xwQ/xUIoHsGzpfggfMdB4R7Ag64YIITklfhhQxmSJ8CHCqQQHUPdAbaYR58YOKJHGyAwQUTVMjA
izAykN56NJ6WQIw45qjjjjz26OOPQAYpJIwRGvfgkEgm/qkkkM7FWKSRS0Yp5ZRULmAlhwl4iEAK
IWJn1QhgjkDCmCZygAEFQVqpppoz1ugmWjeuKaeaDNA55wJ1WpknnnbqKeeed/IZ6JqAzrnnoYT2
qSiiCwDhqIOOOlpooYYOmuigjArq56aLKsqpcw qGemokAZK6Z2ndsqpppOq6uqlrP5pKZ7Tqdlh
WiDSZlgLK/SKAgoliGniBhVM4OqpCrT55rJpzTqnAndCe6Wt1E7r7LXYWiuntM9uW 0C3FrpILfh
ZmtutOim  2a5XILKrnUDnjuueVq6y276mpbL7jf7jvri9N66OGH1nn2WQEtsNDrwiiYMMIHZlLQ
ra0d/las7LJuplXxxhxzCC7HH0PbYcgkd2zyySibHHLFK7O8cckeb wgzM7JbJwCx3WYs87GLbDz
yjXHDPLLHBrZ88hIQ5ry0im3LPTQLkON9NNRi0w10w3w96LVA4Mo4sGHtRDDCyuQXQIJHWxAAdEp
X4wxjRozLffcdNdt990mj1txkXs/KSDPfAMedN1GFwdE3kYejvfijDfe E/mAXrrh1waDFoBBBAw
AAwvdP6CCCaeWbfbb6sXt Oop6464Ub2HTjOfv8Ne5GK 2134cQpbnPrq/fuO NBbBV5nhXjWrCX
mWceAwzMwyBmByyanNb005Neem/UZ6/99tx37/33/uCHL/743TtIPaTNpTUgEOubj/5x6iee/viJ
J2Dc9pCSr// /Pff/zXCA5itsmS861wucz24AQxkIAMYlOADxCKf9a5XGv9Z8IIYzCD3zBc/wwGh
g7mzX/3y5z4jgTAD7KufCA1HPxauEIXZy58GZ0jDGdaiIwGsk7SwRLDjHVBzPYgBA2XwMAxUYHwT
pCB7asjEJjqRgy kXRQ/OMUTfpCDDoodDMVnwhdS8YRbdKIYx8i9WtzQIZCL3JWK5zXkZW4AN6CB
HE8AsQtsrzp4rM4BkqjExhgvj4AMpCAHSchCGvKQiEykIgHpIDxqEQgIaGQkjVSdRkoyi7GDJCJj
/pdHSC3yk6AMpShBCUDh5QYEEICACBrggla6cgewjGUsZ0DLWs7gBjjIZQxI8AEMTCCQBwimMIPJ
xz6eJS3DTKYyl8nMZjrzmdCMpjSnuUwHCRNSoxrVAay5TSMF05rcxKQHsxkpaWbym4mjpjrXyc52
upOZFeAACUqAAx3UUwc10IEOeHDPHOizngD9p0AfqLZlGuAAB01oMY0JmQQgNJgG8MFDEzrRiiZU
BQjF6EUrOlGNPvSjFD2oRUca0pFmFKES3ahIVQrSllqUmwZw0Eoh lBrxtSbNzVcNw2HUXHm7qQU
7ahJD5rJnBouqDNFKkmXWlKgphSoNDWAR5M6/lWXJpWpUJ1pRVVwVQNgoAMk8Kc 7amDHfBABzaw
gT7zSdax3vOeNUBbBVRqsLoaYKEMHUta7MrXvvr1r4ANrGAHS9jCBlamnmmOXYljMMQ61khGRWFi
cVecxWZgspXta KyaZzIOsqwoA2taEdLWr9SQAMfEMFYV7tPf/LgrGhlrWztycsLRMCuhbkKaPCa
Vzjl9refCS5ohEtc3RpXuMNNLnCVi9zlOhe50L0cYZrr3OQSxkG69RsQCiPTAmDXu5DFLqQiCyrw
Gu63VzFSbj jReMcl7nGfe575Yve9cbXvtQ9mHXnO13 xvdg0z3tB0Iw2wIbmLVFtEB1L1cA/t72
9itpYbCEJ0zhCk9YvxauMIYzzOENK1fCG/4uaJ60XfPmzirfFS JR0w7E6NwwuplcHvPy H71jjD
HrZxjXN84x4XgAIb AACDkzkAiPgAxqQQI0d/OAfRNjHUI6ylKdM5QqLGDQpXB KY5xi9dLOUZfL
MqRcXOLLJQ7GMy5zldfM5ja7eUS1YfNh5ow5AjD5wWmhs54xx c9 7nPgNbznwcd6DoT tCFzlyi
B/3nbCaanGCeczYlPSo OxqbkQr0YSC93U2fd8 VbjSnOZ1oTSsa0aiu86JLzWhWuzrVc461rJN3
6j7T ta4rnWuk3fn3uZ518AOtrCHTexi/hv72MhOtrANHWwHKRvXhnu2tIPN7Glb 9rYxrWpb63q
U/vZ2L3O66 zTe5ym/vc5Ha2tT2I7na7 93wzvYA5k3veZOxhvXOt773ze9696Df9P43wPct8HkX
fOAIT3jCD85vhgdc4Q4fgIMU3m8PUlzfEc93xjOO8Yt7/OMD5/jDCd5vkYO83wIYQMpTrvJ701Dl
MGf5ymNO85nTHOYqn7nMcb5zm/sc5zUP s55Pm dF/3o9R460n/e86U7XehEb7rOszl0oxM96QOI
1NVZDnSmB33rTjd606Fe9bCDHetn57rao/71srPd6mL3eszXLoC631zmdc 73vfO9777/v3vgA 8
4AdP MIb/vCIT7ziF8/4xjv 8ZCPvOQnT/m9CyHvl7 83jX/d85v/vOY77vn6z56vmve86cPPelX
L4DUt/71sId95lmfes7P/vWuv33uVe962a  9rQPvu9Dv/vhFx/4xuc965N//ODrXvix/73wm8/8
6Ss/9runPvCpH33cW7/3yAf/8L2P/elDpPXnz7xE0H8R9q///RFxf/wpIn/6p3/ 6s8/ vd/f9zr
P/38p37 N3sA2H8CaIAIyH4B6H8MmIAIWIAHGIELaIAT H8RKIEYiIENeIHyt4EV IEQWIEZqIEO
eIAeeH/5F4IUiIL8J4InGIAj6H4dm2iBLYh/Mgh/DwiDJmiBPKiAE6GD HeB8HeDOCiEM4iCLPiD
RQiER5iCRSiEI iEPoiDTQiFQCiFQTiAT8iED4iFSMiDSMiFTuiF/1d/RmiDQxiEY/iERNGGbviG
cBiHcjiHdFiHdniHeJiHeriHfNiHfviHgBiIgjiIhFiIhniIiJiIiriIffgDjPiIkBiJheiIksiI
lFiJFhEIACH5BATIAP8ALAwACAAyABQAAAe5gAGCg4SFhoeIiYqLjI2Oj5CRiUSUlYSVloRDm5uD
mJmIQ4JEQ5gBogGkpqicnKejpZaohp2pRJqolLiCtby5t4O9hbW6wb 7p7PJo8C ocfGzMjCxM3L
h9XIxc7X3NvdtLy2lazjlOWtxOakiayxpsmfwOmu6 fP3NLgxdTQ cPuLs1Txk9ZtmjYAnoaKPDf
wX/TCDJc6NAfuGHiPgVbtzGdp2T1GMkTCM9XSJPCJKlcybKly5eCAgEAIfkEBB4A/wAsDAAIADIA
FAAAB5WAAYKDhIWGh4iJiouMjY6PkJGKQ5SUhZWWhJhDl5iTgpucnAGhpKCbpqSoo4aZmaewg66s
qrG2nbezmqOvtb63u7m8tLqyw8GHxbG9yr7MtJegqp6mpdWo19TJp9ahs93eiM3jx8bC4uXLxOnO
6 jnv 3Iz /x5PD04tLY2a i2v8qOeLHrdc0gwQlKVzIsKHDh4ICAQAh QQEyAD/ACwMAAgAMgAU
AAAHtIABgoOEhYaHiImKi4yNjo QkYpDlJSERJiZhZWWl5lEk4KclqABlJ8BpaNDpoKfmK2HnZ2u
qqyDsKa3ore5vIizu6m2nr Dnb66wLe0w8a1z8rOx8KEwcXS0NnSyc2borqVqsOorauu4ZWJzKuq
r7mryPHL0fDC9ta9pdH59cS4/4x1q0bNn8FtyPZt67cNH8BoCRnKAjdq3Ktj6XaB kRwmTpPmvJ9
BFhOksmTKFOqXDkoEAAh QQEHgD/ACwMAAgAMgAUAAAHlYABgoOEhYaHiImKi4yNjo QkYpDlJSF
lZaEmEOXmJOCm5ycAaGkoJumpKijhpmZp7CDrqyqsbadt7Oao6 1vre7uby0urLDwYfFsb3Kvsy0
l6Cqnqal1ajX1Mmn1qGz3d6IzePHxsLi5cvE6c7r6Oe/7cjP7/Hk8PTi0tjZr6La/yo54set1zSD
BCUpXMiwocOHggIBACH5BATIAP8ALAwACAAyABQAAAe9gAGCg4SFhoeIiYqLjI2Oj5CRikSUlIVD
mJiElZWbnJaIQ4KfRAGippmap0RDnKaCmK6lh5oBoLCnmpa1t6i4nqGrs7  u8KEtbWjw5fHg8mi
xsvIuafTtM7EuqW8zNDAoaO2nLmoqbDjleWprYnCpLjs1fDmqczU19fbvvz61uPB8gEsxq0aOGUD
DXU7GK0gMX/gFGYbuO/bIFAIe10S9 lZPWsNO6Fjdw9RR2qZCtGLh1CSy5cwY8qcKSgQACH5BAQe
AP8ALAwACAAyABQAAAeVgAGCg4SFhoeIiYqLjI2Oj5CRikOUlIWVloSYQ5eYk4KbnJwBoaSgm6ak
qKOGmZmnsIOurKqxtp23s5qjr7W t7u5vLS6ssPBh8Wxvcq zLSXoKqepqXVqNfUyafWobPd3ojN
48fGwuLly8Tpzuvo57/tyM/v8eTw9OLS2Nmvotr/Kjnix63XNIMEJSlcyLChw4eCAgEAOw=
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Mason" <maseroni@hotmail.com>* on *Mon, 6 Nov 2000 18:09:32 -0600*
Way back when, during the Civil war and the Indian Wars, the chevrons 
all were points down and the crecent-shaped chevrons of the US staff 
sergent,  US sergent-major, etc. which were on top of the three pointed 
chevrons basically an upside-down version of the "three up, and three 
down" that we see now.  However, I don‘t know exactly why it was 
changed, but it happened in the early 1900s.  I‘ve heard it was to 
distinguish the the US rank insignias from that of the British, and 
Commonwealth armies, but I‘ve also heard it was just because it was 
thought to look better!
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Jason Burns
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
  Sent: Monday, November 06, 2000 3:27 AM
  Subject: Hook insignia
  Anyone know how it came about that the american hooks point upwards 
whereas the Canadian and Brit hooks point downwards?
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
Way back when, during the Civil war and 
the Indian
Wars, the chevrons all were points down and the crecent-shaped chevrons 
of the
US staff sergent, US sergent-major, etc. which were on top of the 
three
pointed chevrons basically an upside-down version of the "three up, and 
three
down" that we see now. However, I don‘t know exactly why it was 
changed,
but it happened in the early 1900s. I‘ve heard it was to 
distinguish the
the US rank insignias from that of the British, and Commonwealth armies, 
but
I‘ve also heard it was just because it was thought to look 
better!
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Jason 
Burns 
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
  Sent: Monday, November 06, 2000 
3:27
  AM
  Subject: Hook insignia

  Anyone know how it 
came about
  that the american hooks point upwards whereas the Canadian and Brit 
hooks
  point downwards?
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Mason" <maseroni@hotmail.com>* on *Mon, 6 Nov 2000 18:15:23 -0600*
One more thing... the US navy still uses the chevrons points down for 
all of its "Petty-Officer" class NCOs
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Jason Burns
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
  Sent: Monday, November 06, 2000 3:27 AM
  Subject: Hook insignia
  Anyone know how it came about that the american hooks point upwards 
whereas the Canadian and Brit hooks point downwards?
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
One more thing... the US navy still 
uses the
chevrons points down for all of its "Petty-Officer" class 
NCOs
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Jason 
Burns 
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
  Sent: Monday, November 06, 2000 
3:27
  AM
  Subject: Hook insignia

  Anyone know how it 
came about
  that the american hooks point upwards whereas the Canadian and Brit 
hooks
  point downwards?
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Ian Edwards <iedwards@home.com>* on *Mon, 06 Nov 2000 17:09:12 -0700*
To the MacFarlanes of Tempe, AZ.
It‘s about 25 F here in Edmonton and there‘s a skiff of snow on the
ground no snow snakes yet. And your cipher-thermometer shows 55F.
2nd Warning: I have the aero plan miles, and in two months‘ time that
point spread will become mighty attractive for some of us. Heads up!
Actually, seriously: don‘t remove the banner. I‘ll just keep reminding
myself that the cold builds character. Yeah, that‘s it, builds
character.
Ian G. Edwards
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Mon, 6 Nov 2000 18:23:09 -0700*
As another Edmonton type, I‘m not sure that its "character" that gets built.
Don
----- Original Message ----- 
From: Ian Edwards 
To: 
Sent: Monday, November 06, 2000 5:09 PM
Subject: Re: Hook insignia
> To the MacFarlanes of Tempe, AZ.
> 
> It‘s about 25 F here in Edmonton and there‘s a skiff of snow on the
> ground no snow snakes yet. And your cipher-thermometer shows 55F.
> 2nd Warning: I have the aero plan miles, and in two months‘ time that
> point spread will become mighty attractive for some of us. Heads up!
> 
> Actually, seriously: don‘t remove the banner. I‘ll just keep reminding
> myself that the cold builds character. Yeah, that‘s it, builds
> character.
> Ian G. Edwards
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *DHall058@aol.com* on *Mon, 6 Nov 2000 21:07:39 EST*
So does the USAF...I just always manage to somehow "forget" them and the 
Navy...
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Mon, 6 Nov 2000 20:38:51 -0700*
Sorry - I forget about the thing. Believe it or not, that is pretty cold for
here. Besides, I get mine in August, when its 115 degrees outside, and it
hurts to touch the door handle of your car.
Mac
----- Original Message -----
From: "Ian Edwards" 
To: 
Sent: Monday, November 06, 2000 5:09 PM
Subject: Re: Hook insignia
> To the MacFarlanes of Tempe, AZ.
>
> It‘s about 25 F here in Edmonton and there‘s a skiff of snow on the
> ground no snow snakes yet. And your cipher-thermometer shows 55F.
> 2nd Warning: I have the aero plan miles, and in two months‘ time that
> point spread will become mighty attractive for some of us. Heads up!
>
> Actually, seriously: don‘t remove the banner. I‘ll just keep reminding
> myself that the cold builds character. Yeah, that‘s it, builds
> character.
> Ian G. Edwards
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

